# Mac Boot Camp adds support for W7



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Boot Camp: Windows 7 installation frequently asked questions


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3986



> About Boot Camp Utility for Windows 7 Upgrade
> Use the Boot Camp Utility for Windows 7 Upgrade Installation Utility before upgrading from Vista to Windows 7. This utility safely unmounts the read-only Macintosh volume on Microsoft Vista.


http://support.apple.com/kb/DL977

.


----------

